# M1 Apple Silicon Support



## svshooter (Feb 1, 2022)

Just curious if anyone knows if there are any plans in the works to support Apple Silicon (M1 Chip) instead of running OBS in the Emulator?  When OBS is running on my M1 it constantly uses 50% of my overall 8 cores.   And it appears to not be able to read the processor info right too as in OBS it only shows 10% usage.  

Like I said, I am just curious.  I am very thankful to even have OBS for the Mac.   But seeing the difference an M1 native version made for Adobe Premier and Zoom, I think an Apple Silicon version of OBS would be a huge win.


----------



## svshooter (Feb 1, 2022)

Nevermind.  It looks like my question was answered here:  They plan to suppor with the 27.2 version.





						OBS on Apple Silicon
					

With Apple releasing their first Apple Silicon by the end of the year. What are the plans for OBS on those systems? Do you think it’ll be a pain in the butt or a smooth transition? I’m a recent user of OBS but I don’t know anything about programming or coding. Has this discussion have taken...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Talonis (Apr 19, 2022)

Version 28, not 27.2.


----------



## brentmanley54 (Jun 4, 2022)

When will be able to download obs version 28


----------



## Talonis (Jun 4, 2022)

They said "sometime in 2022" so anytime up till 31st December.

OBS Studio 28 milestone currently shows "91% complete, no due date"









						OBS Studio 28.0 Milestone · obsproject/obs-studio
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - OBS Studio 28.0 Milestone · obsproject/obs-studio




					github.com


----------



## Talonis (Jun 4, 2022)

The main issue then will be plugins compatibility.


----------



## Talonis (Jul 6, 2022)

A month later and the v. 28 build has actually gone backwards to 90%. :-)


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bonjour, j'espère pouvoir voir cette mise à jour rapidement


----------



## Fbosman (Jul 10, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Bonjour, j'espère pouvoir voir cette mise à jour rapidement


Please , use English in this forum. A lot of people cannot read French.


----------



## gaie_lord (Jul 10, 2022)

All we really need is a simple script that adds a "Translate this" link below every post - just like direct messages on AirBnB do it. 

IT is a one liner in the forum software and Google Translate API keys are free,

Please stop the bigotry.


----------



## gaie_lord (Jul 10, 2022)

Talonis said:


> A month later and the v. 28 build has actually gone backwards to 90%. :-)


THis is the most recent arm64 Apple Silicon build: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/suites/7290271441/artifacts/293943055


----------



## Fbosman (Jul 10, 2022)

Fbosman said:


> Please , use English in this forum. A lot of people cannot read French.


Wo, bigotry….
It was just a simple question to use a language everyone can read… no offense ment.


----------



## nicduch (Aug 4, 2022)

Voila qui est fait depuis aujourd'hui. Hate de voir les reviews sur youtube du M1 avec OBS 28


----------

